# Computer memory 4 sale....z



## terrance04 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Computer memory - 4 - sale =>Hot!*

Sold...

I have a room full of computer parts in good condition, if you are looking for anything, im sure i have it just let me know..

Have a good day
Terrance.


----------



## vladimirbot (Mar 24, 2004)

ok, i got a pc100 128MB ram at circuit city for $20, and i dont think any one still has a computer that is compatible with pc100, and if they do, it is about time to upgrade. try selling ur memmoery on e-bay


----------

